# Dress code on arrival at CFLRS?



## Evancai (2 Feb 2014)

I'm leaving for Basic on the 8th and I read through the guide that the CFRC gives to you on what to wear when you arrive. It says that I MUST be clean shaven (ok whatever), a shirt WITH a collar and casual pants (that would mean no jeans, right?)

My question is... Are these rules stressed and aggressively enforced or can I just wear a decent t shirt and jeans?


----------



## Journeyman (2 Feb 2014)

:not-again:


----------



## smale436 (2 Feb 2014)

I went to BMQ in the Borden section of CFLRS and don't recall the instructions at the time. To save myself aggravation I wore what I wore at enrollment which was non-jeans and a collared button-up shirt. (Not a golf shirt) Upon arrival many people were wearing jeans, but I suggest you just save yourself potential problems by wearing what the instructions say. You will have more casual clothes in your suitcase in the hope of receiving potential weekends off anyway and can change into them upon arrival if permitted. We actually ended up spending our first 3 days in civilian clothes doing other things before uniform issue. So to sum it up again, just do what the instructions say.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Feb 2014)

Lets see, you were given instructions on what to wear and you are asking if you can disobey those orders.  You better get used to following fairly simple instructions, you don't want to start your career as a marked man because you did not follow orders.


----------



## Evancai (2 Feb 2014)

I was simply asking if this is a rule/rules that they let slide a little bit. But I guess not. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2014)

Evancai said:
			
		

> I'm leaving for Basic on the 8th and I read through the guide that the CFRC gives to you on what to wear when you arrive. It says that I MUST be clean shaven (ok whatever), a shirt WITH a collar and casual pants (that would mean no jeans, right?)
> 
> My question is... Are these rules stressed and aggressively enforced or can I just wear a decent t shirt and jeans?





			
				CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> I went to BMQ in the Borden section of CFLRS and don't recall the instructions at the time. To save myself aggravation I wore what I wore at enrollment which was non-jeans and a collared button-up shirt. (Not a golf shirt) Upon arrival many people were wearing jeans, but I suggest you just save yourself potential problems by wearing what the instructions say. You will have more casual clothes in your suitcase in the hope of receiving potential weekends off anyway and can change into them upon arrival if permitted. We actually ended up spending our first 3 days in civilian clothes doing other things before uniform issue. So to sum it up again, just do what the instructions say.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Feb 2014)

Let me make this very simple and very clear so there is no mistake:

*Do WHAT you are told, WHEN you are told, HOW you are told.
*
That is the "quick ref for ANYTHING at BMQ".  No BS.

It is just that simple,  so keep it that simple.


Yes.  I've worked as an Instr on courses including CFLRS.   :2c:


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Feb 2014)

Don't listed to the naysayers and fuddy duddys!!  You will be perfectly fine in skinny Jeans and a T-shirt.  Try to find the one that looks like a tuxedo.







In fact, throw on a do rag, as this will compliment the whole look.  Unfortunately, it is too cold for sandals, but a nice pair of UGGs would do the trick too.

You go there, and wow them!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Feb 2014)

;D


----------



## Evancai (2 Feb 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Let me make this very simple and very clear so there is no mistake:
> 
> *Do WHAT you are told, WHEN you are told, HOW you are told.
> *
> ...



Ok. Got it.


----------



## my72jeep (2 Feb 2014)

op:


----------



## Tibbson (2 Feb 2014)

Evancai said:
			
		

> I'm leaving for Basic on the 8th and I read through the guide that the CFRC gives to you on what to wear when you arrive. It says that I MUST be clean shaven (ok whatever), a shirt WITH a collar and casual pants (that would mean no jeans, right?)
> 
> My question is... Are these rules stressed and aggressively enforced or can I just wear a decent t shirt and jeans?



That guide is just that, a guide.  Go ahead and wear what ever you want.  The more casual the better, be comfortable.  It will help you get noticed for sure.  It always helps get noticed in basic so they know who they can count on.


----------



## Cam2013 (2 Feb 2014)

Evancai said:
			
		

> I'm leaving for Basic on the 8th and I read through the guide that the CFRC gives to you on what to wear when you arrive. It says that I MUST be clean shaven (ok whatever), a shirt WITH a collar and casual pants (that would mean no jeans, right?)
> 
> My question is... Are these rules stressed and aggressively enforced or can I just wear a decent t shirt and jeans?




Not sure exactly what you are reading? In the joining instructions I was givin it reads the following:

Shirt and/or sweater, clean pants and shoes (comfortable clothes) and cleaned shaved.


----------



## conrod94 (3 Feb 2014)

Copied from CFLRS website:

When you show up at CFLRS, you must wear appropriate and comfortable clothes to be able to walk long distances when conducting your arrival procedures. The following types of clothing are strongly recommended:  

Male candidates: Shirt and/or sweater, clean pants and shoes (comfortable clothes), and clean shaved.
Female candidates: Blouse and pants, shoes (comfortable clothes) "Platform and high heels" shoes and not allowed.


----------



## Osotogari (3 Feb 2014)

You're going to get yelled at no matter what you do.  Might as well get a hold of one of these:

http://www.partycity.com/product/kiss+gene+simmons+costume.do


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Feb 2014)

Don't forget the do-rag


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Feb 2014)

I strongly recommend you acquire on of these to wear;  http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-Three-Short-Sleeve/dp/B002HJ377A  .  The instructors will be so awed, you will immediately be advanced to a week 6 platoon, and become immune to jackings up  (jacking ups?).  The customer reviews have many useful tips to unleashing it's awesome power.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I strongly recommend you acquire on of these to wear;  http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-Three-Short-Sleeve/dp/B002HJ377A  .  The instructors will be so awed, you will immediately be advanced to a week 6 platoon, and become immune to jackings up  (jacking ups?).  The customer reviews have many useful tips to unleashing it's awesome power.


Not that there's anything wrong with showing up wearing this, right?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Feb 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not that there's anything wrong with showing up wearing this, right?



It is allowed and encouraged in the CAF of today.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Feb 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It is allowed and encouraged in the CAF of today.



Insert joke about EME school PT gear?  >


----------



## Armynewsguy (3 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Insert joke about EME school PT gear?  >



RCEME School.


----------



## mkil (3 Feb 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> That guide is just that, a guide.  Go ahead and wear what ever you want.  The more casual the better, be comfortable.  It will help you get noticed for sure.  It always helps get noticed in basic so they know who they can count on.



Wow - actually laughed out loud, alone, in my room in Borden. Laughing in Borden is a significant event for me. Good show!


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Feb 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not that there's anything wrong with showing up wearing this, right?



He would be part of the Brony club, a much sought after clique for new members of the CAF.


----------



## GAP (3 Feb 2014)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> He would be part of the Brony club, a much sought after clique for new members of the CAF.



Just out of curiosity.....how do you know so much about "Bronys".......just askin'......


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Feb 2014)

GAP said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity.....how do you know so much about "Bronys".......just askin'......



Uhm, the ones I have are strictly for me to sell on eBay...That's right, I am a businessman not...not...not a BRonie.....Just have these sweet little ponies....To sell.....that''s right. selll


Best part, I was listening to Culture Club when I wrote the above comedic scenario.....really a Scenario......


----------

